# Principio de funcionamiento de parlantes



## lucalore (Ago 4, 2009)

para que conozcan un poco mas el funcionamiento teorico de tales elementos de salida


----------



## mauroffx (Ago 4, 2009)

muy buena información lucalore!... andaba buscando algo de esto.

gracias!


----------



## lucalore (Ago 4, 2009)

ok, espero te sirva


----------



## alexq (Jun 22, 2010)

lucalore dijo:


> para que conozcan un poco mas el funcionamiento teorico de tales elementos de salida



gracias por tu aporte man


----------

